# Steel front bumper with hide away lights



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi guys,


my Endura bumper has some deep scratches and holes in it.
and i dont want to repair this thing, i dont like the rubber.
also i´m going to look for a steel front Bumper.

but in my 68´ are hide away headlights.

can a steel bumber handle the hide aways?


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

It has been done and there are pics out there but only with substantial mods


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

did you know (or anyone other) a few details about the mod´s?


----------



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

im thinking it was here in the forum, im sure a search will turn something up. Its out there somwhere


----------

